# Feeding Whey to Goats



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anybody feed whey from cheesemaking back to their goats? I have been pasteurizing it and giving it back to the goats. They don't devour it excitedly, and not all like it, but 3 of them have started to like it a bit. I have also given a bowl of it to the kids and lambs, who have tasted it a bit, but aren't too sure about it. Doesn't seem to have any negative effect, and since I can't use it for anything else really (this is whey from chevre), I figured what the heck.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

My dogs don't really care for it much. Get a few chickens or a pig. They will drink it all! Lol


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

We feed it to our pig.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Ours goes in the garden in controlled amounts or onto the compost.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Pigs


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Some of my goats go crazy for it, all you have to do is walk in with the bucket, and they try to get out of the pen to get at it. When it comes to head in the bucket, 2 of my goats submerge their heads up to eye level!! It makes for quite a laugh, but do not over feed it as it causes diarrhea. Whey protein is good for building muscle mass, but the runs, outwhey ( excuse the pun ) the benefits, according to articles I read on the subject.
Of course another option, which I have done in the past is making ricotta cheese frorm the whey
www.ehow.com/how_5475534_make-goat-milk-ricotta-cheese.html


----------



## pjt367 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use whey as a substitute for water in bread and soups. I can't seem to make myself throw out all those nutrients. The dogs and chickens really like it when I give them the last little bits, too. They also really like kefir, and my goats do, too.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

A second (or third?) on giving it to chickens and pigs, or the garden.


----------



## spritwind (Apr 9, 2011)

In addition to all the other suggestions: it is pure gold around here for extending the shelf life of home made mayo; lacto fermented anything; and my favorite-watering acid loving plants. My blueberries are amazingly prolific. It also makes a great beverage when used with water at about one cup whey to three cups water and mixed with anything along the lines of Crystal Lite.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I keep thinking it read feeding "whey-to-go goats" Lol!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol, I know, even I do, and I made the title! 

I hate the taste of whey, bleh. I need to tell my husband about watering his blueberries...he kind of has this obsession with his berry plants. He waters them with sulfuric acid-water, due to the highly alkaline soils here. They are in pots-would never survive in the soil here, with a pH of about 8!!


----------

